# back button



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

The site is much better and seems to be a lot easier to use, the thing is when ive viewed a post and want to go back to the previous page it wont let me!.
I click my back button and i get the message web page expired, but if i scroll down the page and click the go to ? page it sends me there no problem!.
Any ideas chaps? :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Stig,

My back button seems to be working fine ... but my sig pic isn't 

Moley


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Moley

the gallery from the old forum does not seem to have translated across. My sig didn't work either.

I have PM'd Jae


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> Moley
> 
> the gallery from the old forum does not seem to have translated across. My sig didn't work either.
> 
> I have PM'd Jae


Thanks Mr D. I'll have to link it to an external photo site then.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Back button & sig works fine for me.
H.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Harold said:


> Hi, Back button & sig works fine for me.
> H.


your sig in photobucket


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and back button works now too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I fine the back button works sometimes but not others :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

moley said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Moley
> ...


Sig pic solved - it was exceeding the max allowed height size.

Moley


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

back button fails every time for me.

ie 7 on Vista.


----------

